# Welche IDE für Python



## Zeiss (22. August 2019)

*Welche IDE für Python*

Hallo zusammen,

für mein aktuelles Projekt muss ich mich mit Python etwas auseinander setzen.

Welche IDE taugt da was?

Danke Euch.


----------



## -aenema- (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welche IDE für Python*

Nabend,

ich nutze PyCharm (Community Edition). Gibts für Windows und Linux.

Grüße


----------



## Kotor (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welche IDE für Python*

[FONT=&quot]PyCharm [/FONT]


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welche IDE für Python*

Hab es mir installiert, aber irgendwie werde ich mit dem nicht so recht "warm".
Hab jetzt PyDev-Plugin für Eclipse drauf.


----------



## Schkaff (27. August 2019)

*AW: Welche IDE für Python*

Ist lediglich geschmackssache, 

für kurze skripte genügt mir persönlich sogar der IDLE.

Wenns was größeres wird, nutze ich pycharm. Sieht zwar hübsch aus, aber mir geht geschichte mit der Einrichtung der virtuellen Umgebung bei neuen Projekten auf den keks. 
Zudem kleckert es auch nicht gerade mit dem ressourcen.


----------



## taks (27. August 2019)

*AW: Welche IDE für Python*

Ich benutz Anaconda/Jupyter und bin ganz zufrieden.

Project Jupyter | Home


----------

